# Genetic Calculator



## D3pro (May 26, 2012)

This amazing calculator is perfect for figuring out complex genetic equations.
*
Genetic Wizard

*When putting two recessive genes: Double het to double het for Albino and Axanthic

6.25% WT 
12.5% Het. Axanthic 
6.25% Homozygous Axanthic  
12.5% Het. Albino , 
25.0% Het. Albino , Het. Axanthic  
12.5% Het. Albino , Homozygous Axanthic  
6.25% Homozygous Albino , 
12.5% Homozygous Albino , Het. Axanthic  
6.25% Homozygous Albino , Homozygous Axanthic < *SNOWS*

*Adding Co-dom to the equation.*

Keep in mind that marking co-dominant mutations like "jaguar" needs to be Het. (Since jags are het for dead lucy) and you can click on the marker co-dominant. So a co-dom (het) over an recessive (homo) will look like this:

Het. Jaguar *c* , 
x
Homozygous albino 

50.0% Het. albino 
50.0% Het. Jaguar *c* , Het. albino

The "*c*" marks the visual gene.

*So lets make a complex equation.
*
What would you get if you put together a hypo het for albino with a jaguar het for albino?

Het. Albino , Het. Jaguar *c* , 
x
Het. Albino , Het. Hypo *c* 

6.25% WT 
6.25% Het. Hypo *c* 
6.25% Het. Jaguar* c* , 
6.25% Het. Jaguar *c* , Het. Hypo* c* 
12.5% Het. Albino , 
12.5% Het. Albino , Het. Hypo *c* 
12.5% Het. Albino , Het. Jaguar *c* , 
12.5% Het. Albino , Het. Jaguar *c* , Het. Hypo c 
6.25% Homozygous Albino , 
6.25% Homozygous Albino , Het. Hypo *c* 
6.25% Homozygous Albino , Het. Jaguar c , 
6.25% Homozygous Albino , Het. Jaguar *c* , Het. Hypo *c*

*Have fun with making your own!
*(vote for sticky  )


----------



## disintegratus (May 28, 2012)

That is way too confusing for my tiny brain.

Can't you make it more simple for idiots like me for example:
snake + snake = more snakes


----------



## aussie-albino (May 29, 2012)

Thanks D3 that will save me a lot of head scratching.

cheers
Scott


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 7, 2012)

yes why can't it be gecka+gecka=eggs or like more simple like if a albino=0.20 and hypo=0.40 and then you have like 
um to get [mutation] you need to have a sum of 0.60
so then you have a list of numbers of their um genetic value then it would be cool like if i have 1 normal 3 albinos 2hypos and if
albino=0.20
hypo=0.40
normal0.10
weird spider mutation=0.50
[yes i know this is completly wrong] 
so i would put my albino with my normal to get a weird spider thingy that would be very very very very very very very very very very very very very cool and handy [not the weird spider thingy] but all the sums

How most people look like when they read this thread
View attachment 258514
''i know what that means like totally''


----------



## Hamalicious (Aug 4, 2012)

I think my brain just imploded....


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 4, 2012)

Handy as for multiple traits


----------



## Addam (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks for the help, although i have this in a text book lol (not exactly this but complex genetics)


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 10, 2012)

thats awesome!!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redrum (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi I have a pair of coastals that both are 66%her for axanthic and 50% het albino if I breed this pair what will the hatchs genetic be thanks


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 3, 2017)

that would depend on whether or not your snakes are actually carrying the recessive genes, 66% het and 50% het mean theres a 66% and a 50% chance that the snakes actually carry the gene, they could just as well be normal,.....


----------



## Redrum (Jun 8, 2017)

Ok I know the genetics of there parents dad is 100% het axanthic and 100% het albino and there mum is 100% het axanthic if this helps my question so your saying I would have to breed them to prove out there genetics


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redrum said:


> Ok I know the genetics of there parents dad is 100% het axanthic and 100% het albino and there mum is 100% het axanthic if this helps my question so your saying I would have to breed them to prove out there genetics



The problem is you can't tell which hatchlings are carrying the genes that there parents had 
So both the hatchies could just be normals 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

